# Pit bull question about ears?



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

Now I've always wondered why some pitties ears stand straight up. I fostered a pittie girl with upright ears. Why do some have them like that? Others have the floppy ears...? Either way they are cute. 

The reason I am asking is I was looking at an ad with a pretty boy with upright ears.

this is the picture. Is he a pure pit? also once i dig through all my pics i will post a pic of chyna she had upright ears.

chyna's picture:


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Because of genetics. They have genes which will cause their ears to stand. The ears will depend on the bloodlines and what genes they got from their parents. Some have erect ears, some half prick, some floppy, sometimes one ear does one thing while the other does the opposite. Some have tiny ears, some large others in between. 

Chyna is so adorable!!!!

As for the other dog could be pure or mixed, the face reminds me kind of Shar Pei features for some reason but it is very hard to say. As he also looks like possibly a pure bred dog with shallow stop when you add the ears it could throw you off even if he is pure bred.

I will add some pics shortly as well.

PICS


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

chyna had a litter of pups and none of them had upright ears. So that means the father didnt carry the gene right? 

I find upright ears down right cute!


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Here are a couple of my females
Champion Santana









Nikki


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

The ears are often docked when the dog is a puppy.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Eris13021 said:


> chyna had a litter of pups and none of them had upright ears. So that means the father didnt carry the gene right?
> 
> I find upright ears down right cute!


I don't know what did he look like? Upright ears to my understanding are dominant, do you know what his ears looked like? If they were up he is carrier if not then no. Two dogs with upright ears can produce drop ears. Chyna probably carries recessive drop ears.



skelaki said:


> The ears are often docked when the dog is a puppy.


Yes some Pits ears are cropped, kind of OT though. Tails are docked, ears are cropped.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I don't know what did he look like? Upright ears to my understanding are dominant, do you know what his ears looked like? If they were up he is carrier if not then no. Two dogs with upright ears can produce drop ears. Chyna probably carries recessive drop ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes some Pits ears are cropped, kind of OT though. Tails are docked, ears are cropped.


It was Eris' father. His ears look normal. I keep saying im going to dog nap him but he cant be away from my father in law at all. He paces the whole time--but thats a whole other thread.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Champion Mountain Boy

his son
Champion Spitfire (from a brother/sister breeding)









Here are pics of a couple of Mountain Boys brothers
The more well known Champion Homer Rom his ears were cropped so I don't know if they stood or not









Champion Freddie not upright


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Here is a grandson of Spitfire
Rhubarb 2xw








It looks like his couldn't decide exactly what to do and sit atop his head. If they stood they'd be straight up above rather than out to the side, which is another thing, where ears actually set varies too.

I'm not that familiar with the genetics behind ear set, size, ect but it would be interesting to learn.



Eris13021 said:


> It was Eris' father. His ears look normal. I keep saying im going to dog nap him but he cant be away from my father in law at all. He paces the whole time--but thats a whole other thread.


What is normal, do you have any pics?


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

no pics of him. His ears look just like champion freddie in your pic. He is such a great dog.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Eris13021 said:


> no pics of him. His ears look just like champion freddie in your pic. He is such a great dog.


Oh I see. Those are rose/rose prick. Sounds like you are very fond of him.

I've been looking into some of mine and other dogs I know that are related. 








These 2 females are half sisters (same dam), the first is inbred and the 2nd is outcrossed.









She is full sister to the above female









Their dam's ears were cropped when she was a pup so I have no idea if they would stand or not.









This is half brother to their dam, his are not fully erect but they get up there.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

yes i am very fond of him. And of my bf's pit debo this is a pic of him. Guess he has a good bloodline just never got the papers


----------



## skelaki (Nov 9, 2006)

Spicy1_VV said:


> I don't know what did he look like? Upright ears to my understanding are dominant, do you know what his ears looked like? If they were up he is carrier if not then no. Two dogs with upright ears can produce drop ears. Chyna probably carries recessive drop ears.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes some Pits ears are cropped, kind of OT though. Tails are docked, ears are cropped.


Oops.  I know that. My excuse is I'm fighting a bad cold.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Eris13021 said:


> yes i am very fond of him. And of my bf's pit debo this is a pic of him. Guess he has a good bloodline just never got the papers


He is very nice looking, love the color.



skelaki said:


> Oops.  I know that. My excuse is I'm fighting a bad cold.


No worries.


----------



## Eris13021 (May 16, 2009)

we'd have him here with us but he hates cats. He also has this insane urge to hump things...he would steal the cushions off my couch and go to town on them...tad disturbing...he stole my girls giant stuffed gorilla and did that one time...gawd it was funny. He's been neutered for a long time before he left teh breeder i was told.


----------



## Catswold (Aug 2, 2021)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Because of genetics. They have genes which will cause their ears to stand. The ears will depend on the bloodlines and what genes they got from their parents. Some have erect ears, some half prick, some floppy, sometimes one ear does one thing while the other does the opposite. Some have tiny ears, some large others in between.
> 
> Chyna is so adorable!!!!
> 
> ...


We just adopted a 8 year old pitbull and her ears are erect but often flick together when she alerts to something.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

This is a twelve year old post so I'm closing it to further replies, and the original poster was banned some time ago. Feel free to join in any of our current discussions, though, or start a thread of your own!


----------

